# Do unwatered flowers wilt?



## CovisGod (Apr 18, 2020)

Now I know the answer is yes, it’s always been yes, and this is a pointless thread....however,

I have an ungodly amount of Flowers on my Island, enough that it breaks 2 Gold Cans every single day watering them (and nearly 2 hours of my time) this obviously I can’t sustain when I go back to work,

So a week ago I decided to leave certain groups of flowers unwatered to save time, some of which are behind walls so couldn’t have been watered by Villagers, not one flower has wilted....

So my questions are...

Do flowers still wilt in New Horizons?

How many days unwatered does that take?

If a flower does wilt can you bring it back by watering it?

Any tips on reducing the watering time? Do people generally only water every other day or something? Bring back the “Perfect Town” Perk from New Leaf that always kept your flowers watered!


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 18, 2020)

I actually haven't seen anything wilt. I don't water my flowers either lmao
But even the trees, if they're in a place they cant grow, they just don't? Like I noticed if you plant flower seeds on the beach, they won't grow, but they won't wilt either. They'll just stay like that until you move them onto grass, even though you can put already grown flowers on the beach. So I actually don't think flowers will wilt in this game, which is weird because they made golden tools break. I could be wrong though


----------



## SarahsNY (Apr 18, 2020)

I’ve hardly ever water my flowers, and they have never wilted, hybrids included. I’ve even time travelled a month forward multiple times and nothing has changed.

Unless I’m missing something, I don’t think they wilt in nh.


----------



## lastCoyotes (Apr 18, 2020)

they dont wilt in new horizons anymore


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 18, 2020)

I don't think flowers can wilt. I've never seen anyone discuss wilted flowers or flowers that disappeared as a result of wilting.


----------



## Jas (Apr 18, 2020)

i don't water a good 90% of my flowers and i've never seen wilting! you can get black roses by watering them with a golden can, but they don't need to wilt in the middle anymore


----------



## CovisGod (Apr 18, 2020)

Great that’s amazing?

so in which case what is the point in watering flowers? Purely for growing Hybrids?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 18, 2020)

CovisGod said:


> Great that’s amazing?
> 
> so in which case what is the point in watering flowers? Purely for growing Hybrids?


Pretty much, yeah.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 18, 2020)

No they don't. You can even leave the bud unwatered the moment you plant them.
Watering is only applicable to growing hybrids faster!


----------



## Dewy (Apr 18, 2020)

My uchi villagers will sometimes say something along the lines of "Be careful! I didn't water my flowers for a whole week and they wilted! But once I picked the dead flowers off, I watered them and they came back."

I'm not sure if this is a real thing or not because no one has reported this actually happening. I've definitely never seen wilted flowers


----------



## hallatt (Apr 18, 2020)

I’m so glad you asked this question because I’ve been thinking about it too!

In NL I used to spend so long every single day watering flowers so they didn’t wilt. In NH I have only been watering hybrids in the hopes of getting more and none of my other flowers have wilted so far!

So far flowers seem a lot more robust than previous games. The fact a villager can run through my hybrids and not destroy them completely is a huge improvement!

I don’t want to jinx it but I’m praying to the flower gods that they’ve actually changed this. I for one, would not miss wilting flowers one bit!


----------



## Lazaros (Apr 18, 2020)

apparently they don't seem to wilt (this is coming from a time traveller who spent way too many days just resetting to get someone to move out), but if you don't water them (or have a villager randomly water them for you), they won't produce any hybrids/"offspring". as it stands, wilting seems to be removed from the game and making gold roses seems to work differently - i have no idea how, though.


----------

